# Kimbo Slice vs. Houston Alexander Confirmed for UFC 107



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

> During a radio interview in Nebraska, Houston Alexander confirmed he is fighting Kimbo Slice at UFC 107, which was first reported by MMAweekly.com. This validates the rumors of the bout that started floating around about a month ago and now is added to an already packed fight card. Needless to say, this event looks awesome, but one has to wonder if someone of these fights are going to be move to a different event before it is all said and done.
> 
> Main Card
> 
> ...


This could be the best fight card of the year. Who's excited?

UPDATE: This fight may be moved to the Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Houston is fighting at heavyweight now? I thought he was a bit muscled for LHW, surprised to see him move up.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Very, very nice. I'm excited.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

MMA Poser said:


> This could be the best fight card of the year. Who's excited?


You've seen what they're proposing for 108 right? If that card goes down like they say than that would be my card of the year but this is a great card. This coupled with 108 should redeem the lack of quality in 105 and 106. Kimbo is going to be a BIG draw imagine if they had put him on 106 with Tito, Brock and Forrest.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Im a big BJ fan so 107 is pretty tight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA Poser said:


> This could be the best fight card of the year. Who's excited?


Regarding Kimbo, Houston, both nice guys, but honestly, I don't get it. :dunno: A win against one another does nothing for either of them. I've never been drawn to fights were two strikers with weak ground game are pitted against one another. In fact this one may go to the ground if one guy feels the pressure. How funny would that be?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Regarding Kimbo, Houston, both nice guys, but honestly, I don't get it. :dunno: A win against one another does nothing for either of them.


It's a fan fight. And really, neither are going to make any kind of "waves" in the UFC are they. With them it's simply a matter of putting on exciting fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Houston may not have much of a ground game but in all fairness both Eric Shcafer and Thiago Silva are BJJ black belts its not like Kimbo who got owned on the ground by James Thompson, if it goes to the ground I'd expect Houston to have the advantage.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Kimbo by flying gogoplata. 
Sig bet?


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Regarding Kimbo, Houston, both nice guys, but honestly, I don't get it. :dunno: A win against one another does nothing for either of them. I've never been drawn to fights were two strikers with weak ground game are pitted against one another. In fact this one may go to the ground if one guy feels the pressure. How funny would that be?


I think it would do something for both. If Houston wins, he's going to be that guy who beat Kimbo in the UFC, because you know the UFC are going to market it like crazy that Kimbo's gotten better since the loss to Petruzelli, and that it was a fluke loss anyway. A win for Kimbo and people are like "Wait, hold on this guy just won in the UFC maybe he is the real deal" also a win for Kimbo would set up Chuck/Kimbo nicely, which would make so much money it wouldn't even be funny.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> I think it would do something for both. If Houston wins, he's going to be that guy who beat Kimbo in the UFC, because you know the UFC are going to market it like crazy that Kimbo's gotten better since the loss to Petruzelli, and that it was a fluke loss anyway. A win for Kimbo and people are like "Wait, hold on this guy just won in the UFC maybe he is the real deal" also a win for Kimbo would set up Chuck/Kimbo nicely, which would make so much money it wouldn't even be funny.


Oy! This is getting back to the freak show days! I wouldn't pay for any of those. Not even sure I could bring myself to watch them for free.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Oy! This is getting back to the freak show days! I wouldn't pay for any of those. Not even sure I could bring myself to watch them for free.


Yeah but most people would pay. People know Kimbo Slice and people know Chuck Liddell if that fight were to happen it WOULD make money. It's not really a freak show, it's just over-hyped under-talented fighters bringing in lots of fans, there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like they're planning Jose Canseco Vs. Zuluzinho.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DrHouse said:


> Yeah but most people would pay. People know Kimbo Slice and people know Chuck Liddell if that fight were to happen it WOULD make money. It's not really a freak show, it's just over-hyped under-talented fighters bringing in lots of fans, there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like they're planning Jose Canseco Vs. Zuluzinho.


Please do not tell me you just referred to the most dominant LHW of all time as over hyped and under-talented.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Please do not tell me you just referred to the most dominant LHW of all time as over hyped and under-talented.


Er, no. How in the world did you get that?? :confused02: But they guys is old. Let me retire in peace. If he can't fight the best, he shouldn't settle for freak fights. I don't want him or couture or hughes or any of the old HOF'ers doing this. 

[edit] sorry, I thought this was a reply to me. can't read I guess.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> Yeah but most people would pay. People know Kimbo Slice and people know Chuck Liddell if that fight were to happen it WOULD make money. It's not really a freak show, it's just over-hyped under-talented fighters bringing in lots of fans, there's nothing wrong with that. It's not like they're planning Jose Canseco Vs. Zuluzinho.


Please don't tell you're looking down on Canseco Vs. Zuluzinho. These two masterminds would have the most brutal donut eating contest ever.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Please do not tell me you just referred to the most dominant LHW of all time as over hyped and under-talented.


No no no, of course not. That would be just disrespectful. I was reffering to Kimbo and Houston, but you have to admit that Chuck isn't that same Chuck that dominated the LHW division.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

i think kimbo will win by ud


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no problem watching it, even kinda looks like a good ko for someone..Kimbo seems to be trying to learn MMA. Any fight is better than no fight to me..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Houston is fighting at heavyweight now? I thought he was a bit muscled for LHW, surprised to see him move up.


More likely that Kimbo is going down to LHW. 


Whats really funny to me that even before a month ago people here mentioned that as a matchup they would like to see. This solidifies my opinion that Joe Silva and the other guys look through forums to see what matchups people are talking about. I personally think that's great.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> More likely that Kimbo is going down to LHW.
> 
> 
> Whats really funny to me that even before a month ago people here mentioned that as a matchup they would like to see. This solidifies my opinion that Joe Silva and the other guys look through forums to see what matchups people are talking about. I personally think that's great.


Yeah that was the impression I got lol :thumb02:.

As for the fight itself, picking Houston simply because I feel like he might have something resembling a ground game but I can't say for sure. Really could go either way I suppose.

As for a Chuck vs. Kimbo fight, please don't give Joe Silva any ideas. This is one fight I never want to see.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> More likely that Kimbo is going down to LHW.
> 
> 
> Whats really funny to me that even before a month ago people here mentioned that as a matchup they would like to see. This solidifies my opinion that Joe Silva and the other guys look through forums to see what matchups people are talking about. I personally think that's great.


Yeah I thought the same thing until I read HW on the OP. It would make more sense for Kimbo to lose all that top heavy muscle and go down a weight class.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good card.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Alexander is a C level fighter but he'll ape smash Kimbo. I think he's faster, hits harder and if it does end up on the ground (unlikely) he'd even have an advantage there (not saying much).


----------



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Yeah I thought the same thing until I read HW on the OP. It would make more sense for Kimbo to lose all that top heavy muscle and go down a weight class.


Houston's last fight was at Heavyweight at Adrenaline MMA 4. There have been rumors he wanted to go up in weight to get away from the quicker Light Heavyweights, but it probably isn't going to help him if he every gets to the point where he fights the elite of the HW division. Kimbo should be just his speed though.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> Im a big BJ fan so 107 is pretty tight.


Is this real or an awful pun?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Kimbo by flying gogoplata.
> Sig bet?


Haha I posted the same exact response when I first heard of this fight.


I think Kimbo vs Houston is ok, maybe it's a loser leave town deal. If Kimbo can't beat Houston of vice versa I don't want to see them any more.

At least it won't be boring? I honestly think Kimbo is the #3 most talented guy on this season of TUF.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wow, this may be the first time in Houston's career that he may have a grappling advantage.

Actually, I think Kimbo might be able to beat Houston, but I think Houston should be able to take this home with his (and it's really hard to keep a straight face) technically superior striking.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Question: How good is Kimbo's Stand up? I think He has pretty good stand up. KO power and pretty decent technique. How would you guys rank him against other HW's in the stand up game? Is he top 10?

If it was just boxing he might be but I think he is a one dimensional striker. However he did throw a kick and a knee against Roy so maybe he is improving.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I just realized how much of a soft spot Dana must have for Houston, I mean he lost 3 in a row and not only does he not get cut but he gets a high profile fight. All this after being allowed to fight outside the organization while under contract. Me thinks he has a picture of Dana with a goat.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Question: How good is Kimbo's Stand up? I think He has pretty good stand up. KO power and pretty decent technique. How would you guys rank him against other HW's in the stand up game? Is he top 10?
> 
> If it was just boxing he might be but I think he is a one dimensional striker. However he did throw a kick and a knee against Roy so maybe he is improving.


Probably the best striker in the TUF10 show, but he's not top ten in the UFC. Guys like Kongo would quite possibly murder Kimbo, literally.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> Question: How good is Kimbo's Stand up? I think He has pretty good stand up. KO power and pretty decent technique. How would you guys rank him against other HW's in the stand up game? Is he top 10?


Honestly, it's terrible. Again, I don't think he's a top ten striker in the UFC, and I definitely don't think he's a top ten striker in heavyweight MMA.

His posture is stiff. He doesn't move his head or his shoulders effectively.

He's really good at throwing bombs, but the defensive parts of striking and the versatility of technical strikes don't really exist in Kimbo's game at the point they have to in order to be really devastating, especially against heavyweights with real pure striking backgrounds (Pat Barry, Antoni Hardonk, etc.).


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

KO Houston prob 2nd rd.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Probably the best striker in the TUF10 show, but he's not top ten in the UFC. Guys like Kongo would quite possibly murder Kimbo, literally.


I think Kongo may be the number 1 striker in the HW division. 



IronMan said:


> Honestly, it's terrible. Again, I don't think he's a top ten striker in the UFC, and I definitely don't think he's a top ten striker in heavyweight MMA.
> 
> His posture is stiff. He doesn't move his head or his shoulders effectively.
> 
> He's really good at throwing bombs, but the defensive parts of striking and the versatility of technical strikes don't really exist in Kimbo's game at the point they have to in order to be really devastating, especially against heavyweights with real pure striking backgrounds (Pat Barry, Antoni Hardonk, etc.).


True. He does have decent offense but his defense isn't so hot which is arguably the most important aspect when you think about it.


----------



## the1nicko (Oct 25, 2009)

wow this is a HUGE card. I love it. I for one think Kimbo is going to get his ass kicked. I had always been a fan of kimbo, but ever since he lost that fight in the Elite XC I am starting to agree more with Dana White. And after his incredibly disapointing fight in TUF I have lost hope in him. I think its mostly a marketing technique. I am sure using him as a marketing tool for TUF has worked for them so now they are using him for a UFC fight. He didnt even get past one fight in TUF and he just jumps into a fight why did he even go through it? I am probably going to order that UFC just because I want to see Diego Sanchez.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Wow, this may be the first time in Houston's career that he may have a grappling advantage.
> 
> Actually, I think Kimbo might be able to beat Houston, but I think Houston should be able to take this home with his (and it's really hard to keep a straight face) technically superior striking.


You think thats hard try saying that Houton Alexander will be the better pure grappler.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Houston may not have much of a ground game but in all fairness both Eric Shcafer and Thiago Silva are BJJ black belts its not like Kimbo who got owned on the ground by James Thompson, if it goes to the ground I'd expect Houston to have the advantage.


I wouldn't say Kimbo was owned on the ground by Thompson.

I am not much of a Kimbo fan and don't think he will stick in the ufc but he did a pretty good job that fight at getting back to his feet and keeping out of serious trouble.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

surviving till the end of the round is not considered gaining an advantageous position, Kimbo took probably close to a hundred shots on the ground.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> You think thats hard try saying that Houton Alexander will be the better pure grappler.


I was laughing too hard to type when I tried.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

this card seems pretty good. i hope fighters stop dropping out left and right though


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/10/29/houston-alexander-vs-kimbo-slice-at-the-tuf-10-finale/



> *The Ultimate Fighter 10* is nearing the halfway point, and the teasers for a *Kimbo Slice *return to the show have finally stopped. One rumor that will not go away is a suspected December match up between the YouTube brawler and *UFC *veteran *Houston Alexander*.
> FiveOuncesofPain.comfirst confirmed through sources close to the possible bout that one of the fighters had been approached about the match-up, and the latest piece of the puzzle may have been uncovered by MMAJunkie.com who are reporting that the Nebraska based light heavyweight will be applying for a fighter license at a November 4th hearing to be held by the Nevada State Athletic Commision.
> At this point the only UFC card scheduled for Nevada in December would be The the TUF 10 finale which is set for December 5 at The Pearl in the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas.
> As we all know Kimbo Slice was eliminated from competition early in the season by *Roy Nelson*. While some can question his skills, Slice is clearly a draw and is ( at least) partially responsible for the highest rating in the show’s 10 season history.
> ...


 
Is this fight happening at UFC 107 or at the TUF Finale or at all?? Anyone know the story??? I've been kinda out the loop on Kimbo...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought it was TUF finale but no one seems to know for sure.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This card is looking promising.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I ask cuz he is from MIA and I live down here he is on local radio all the time. He did disclose, even before he lost that he would be fighting on the TUF Finale....

So if he is fighting Houston at UFC 107 then he is fighting someone else at the Finale....

My point it Dana and the UFC were planning on having him fight in the UFC regardless, even if he loses on the TUF Finale....

Assuming its not Houston he fights on the Tuf Finale.....usually its someone from the house.....then they knew he would alays be coming to the UFC regardless of whether he does well on the show or in the finale......he prob got paid more than the winner of the show will....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Where's your source dude???*



MMA Poser said:


> This could be the best fight card of the year. Who's excited?
> 
> UPDATE: This fight may be moved to the Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale


 
http://mmamania.com/2009/11/01/repo...nder-in-the-works-for-tuf-10-finale-on-dec-5/

Report: Kimbo Slice vs Houston Alexander in the works for TUF 10 Finale on Dec. 5




> Kimbo Slice (3-1) will make his first official appearance inside the Octagon opposite Houston Alexander (9-4) in a 215-pound catchweight brawl booked for The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 10 Finale, which is slated for “The Pearl” at The Palms in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Dec. 5, according to NWITimes.com.
> Apparently the only thing standing in the way is special clearance from the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) on Nov. 4. It’s merely a formality because of Alexander’s advanced age. He is 37-years-old.
> Slice was invited to compete on the latest mixed martial arts reality series by company president Dana White. For years White had lambasted Slice while he competed under the Elite XC banner, feeling he did not deserve all the promotion and hype as a top fighter in the sport just because of his reputation as a backyard brawler in the mean streets of Miami.
> So White was probably not surprised when Roy Nelson, arguably the best fighter in the house, took out Slice in episode three with a second round technical knockout. On the other hand, he was probably pleasantly surprised when the monster ratings poured in for the network — Spike TV set all-time viewership records thanks to the Slice factor.
> ...


Tryin to figure out if he is fighting another guy in the finale then Houston, and this article doesnt indicate that.....


Make sure you always post a source.....


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> http://mmamania.com/2009/11/01/repo...nder-in-the-works-for-tuf-10-finale-on-dec-5/
> 
> Report: Kimbo Slice vs Houston Alexander in the works for TUF 10 Finale on Dec. 5
> 
> ...


I think Alexander v. Slice is better suited for a TUF Finale, rather than an actual UFC event.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I like this matchup, enough of Houston in with wrestlers, get him in with a striker. UFC should avoid striker vs wrestler matchups as much as possible imo, i'd rather see who's the better wrestler, or striker, not look at the wrestler pin the striker. Should be a great fight, if it last's long enough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They are fighting at the Finale at least that is the plan, MMAMania had an article the other day because Houston Alexander applied to the NSAC for a fight license.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> They are fighting at the Finale at least that is the plan, MMAMania had an article the other day because Houston Alexander applied to the NSAC for a fight license.


 
Okay so then he may not be in the UFC if he loses to Houston.....:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Houston is fighting at heavyweight now? I thought he was a bit muscled for LHW, surprised to see him move up.


Lolz...man he's going to look like a cartoon now at 225. These fights are so fun. Whoever gets the first hit usually takes it. I'd like to see a double KO. Then they both win KO bonuses and they get to rematch and do it all over again Donkey Kong style.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow they're actually putting Houston against someone who isn't going to try and take him down? Also, someone who isn't even close to a top striker at HW?

I've got Houston by murder no later then 1:30 into round 1.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its gonna be a catchweight fight at 215 http://mmajunkie.com/news/16688/report-houston-alexander-vs-kimbo-slice-set-for-catchweight-bout-at-tuf-10-finale.mma


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

really how hard would it be for houston to pack on ome weight so its not catchweight


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

MaZZacare said:


> really how hard would it be for houston to pack on ome weight so its not catchweight



yea but at least it sets a limit so kimbo doesnt come in at 230 or 240 and houston comes in at 205 or 210, not that i think the weight will matter here, depending on how good kimbos cardio is


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seperator88 said:


> yea but at least it sets a limit so kimbo doesnt come in at 230 or 240 and houston comes in at 205 or 210, not that i think the weight will matter here, depending on how good kimbos cardio is


Houston is a fairly big strong LHW he isnt walking around at 205 or 210 but more likly walking around at around 230, don't expect Kimbo to have much if any size advantage since there muscle mass is probably about the same just Alexander is more lean and has a lower body fat percentage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Problem with these fights is that they usually don't last long before someone goes down hard...haha. Certainly won't be the most technical, but still entertaining. Havn't figured out who's going to take this yet. I'd say it's pretty even. 

Both are extremely top heavy looks like they're about to tip over.
Street brawlers. 
Low cardio. 
Limited ground game.
Chin is suspect.

MAKES FOR FUN FIGHT.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldn't consider Houston a street brawler, he may not be a technical machine but he strikes effectively from inside up close and also utilizes more diverse strikes, using both kicks and knees.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I'd like to see how Houston would do in K-1


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Tape your eyelids so you don't miss Kimbo get crushed. 

Im still at a loss as to how people can say or think kimbo's stand up is good, tuff 10 has very little talent and he has really never faced a striker worth talking about. Huston has flaws and holes in his game but his striking is sound, he hits hard and has a huge speed advantage. 

I dont even see how this will be competitive.



UrbanBounca said:


> I think Alexander v. Slice is better suited for a TUF Finale, rather than an actual UFC event.


I agree.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If Houston has a brain he will take Kimbo down.....


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Both are extremely top heavy looks like they're about to tip over.
> Street brawlers.
> Low cardio.
> Limited ground game.
> ...


haha so true:thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> If Houston has a brain he will take Kimbo down.....


I want to see a KO, not a TKO, a ******* KO. For the sake of the fans, I hope to God that Alexander has a bad game plan. :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I want to see a KO, not a TKO, a ******* KO. For the sake of the fans, I hope to God that Alexander has a bad game plan. :thumb02:


 

You'll prob get it he has really no ground game and cardio....LOL He is kinda a mini Kimbo......


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> If Houston has a brain he will take Kimbo down.....


No reason to game plan away from your strengths especially with a fighter that you are far superior to in that aspect.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> No reason to game plan away from your strengths especially with a fighter that you are far superior to in that aspect.


 

I dont think Houstons striking is superior to Kimbo's.....and I have nothing great to say about Kimbo's either....:thumbsup:


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

OT: I went to that mmaposers website and its brutal. Terrible sentence structure, awful grammar. Looks like a downs kid runs it.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Taking Kimbo to the ground won't be smart for Houston. Yeah, Kimbo's ground game is terrible but he's training with Greg Jackson now (*I THINK*) and he almost got out from under Roy Nelson when he was pinned on the ground and Roy is 264 pounds. Kimbo will flip Houston like a rag doll. 

With that said I believe Houston has the advantage.. He has crazy strength and knockout power but what I think makes him so deadly is his burst speed and power. He always comes out ready to just burst on someone. Which I think for Kimbo would be too much to handle unless Kimbo can survive Houston's round 1 burst then I'd give it to Kimbo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How exactly did he "almost get out" from under Nelson, Roy passed Kimbo's guard like it was a Grandma at the buffet line up and put Kimbo in the crucifix position with ease not once but twice.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> How exactly did he "almost get out" from under Nelson, Roy passed Kimbo's guard like it was a Grandma at the buffet line up and put Kimbo in the crucifix position with ease not once but twice.


Lol! Exactly. It's like saying, "I almost wasn't knocked out" or "I almost escaped that triangle". Not a good line for impressing the girls.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think Houstons striking is superior to Kimbo's.....and I have nothing great to say about Kimbo's either....:thumbsup:


Very true, but a fun fight to watch for us. Prob.wont get fight of the night but might get ko of the night. Fun fight imo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Lol! Exactly. It's like saying, "I almost wasn't knocked out" or "I almost escaped that triangle". Not a good line for impressing the girls.


i always say that almost doesnt count. i usually use the example of its like a girl telling her mom, "i almost didnt get pregnant."


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Ehh so what.........Kimbo's gonna get hurt and we all know it. More importantly Kevin Burns is back! That guy is a ******* machine.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> I think it would do something for both. If Houston wins, he's going to be that guy who beat Kimbo in the UFC, because you know the UFC are going to market it like crazy that Kimbo's gotten better since the loss to Petruzelli, and that it was a fluke loss anyway. A win for Kimbo and people are like "Wait, hold on this guy just won in the UFC maybe he is the real deal" also a win for Kimbo would set up Chuck/Kimbo nicely, which would make so much money it wouldn't even be funny.


Couldn't have put it better myself. You basically just entered my brain and read my mind.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

You know, when Kimbo was on EliteXC I hated him! He just seemed like the usual suspect for a wannabe banger who'd get wrecked by a true Mixed Martial Artist. And then he did and it was aweome! I thought he got what he deserved. 

Then TUF started and I was like "hmmm...maybe he's not a waste of flesh and beard." And now he's one of my favorite fighters. Not for his talent but for his nature. I really hope his statements weren't scripted in those testemonials on TUF, if they weren't then God damn if he's not a good guy! If they're not real then I have to give it to the TUF PR department, they've fooled me!

I hope he hangs with Houston. I've never payed any attention to the guy and don't know his talents and weaknesses. I don't expect him to win but I hope he can get a contract out of this so he gets the chance to prove he's worth something.


----------

